# Goat Pictures galore! Spice and Sugar shaved



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is some of the ever growing herd. I can't believe I am up to 16 goats!



















Sugar: She has some hair I missed clipping. She is pretty naughty and didn't want to be set up. We are all ready for the "drag and scream" class!

















Spice: She is really really ready to scream her head off at the show! She was terrible to try and set up. She kept screaming like crazy and then sinking really low when I tried to set her up. 

















Spice trying to get my moms glasses:









Spice trying to help me take pictures and instead eating my finger:









Dawn being annoyed by Spice:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all so purdy!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I like that last pic. It looks like she is giving her a back massage! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so pretty!! Poor Dawn looks ready to burst in that last one!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Your goats are very colorful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! Spice acts just like a bottle baby! All over me all the time. She is so spoiled. She even has an extra mom. Guess who...... Xcell! She can't nurse from her but she can do just about anything else to her and Xcell always makes sure she is ok. I feel so bad because I was mean and separated her tonight so I can get milk from her mom and get her filled up a few times before the show next weekend. I always worry too much and think about all the stupid things she could do to get herself hurt while she is separated from mom. :roll:


----------

